# [code]erledigt[/code]unsymlink-lib --migrate fehlgeschlage?

## flammenflitzer

Guten Tag, ich mache hier mal einen neuen Thread auf, weil der erste ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden ist. Ich bin gewechselt zum neuen Profil 

```
default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop
```

Es sind auch über 150 Pakete durchgelaufen, bis es dann nicht mehr weiter ging. Es kommt 

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 199) dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo..............checking for PCRE... no

configure: error: Package requirements (libpcre >= 8.31) were not met:

Package 'libpcre', required by 'virtual:world', not found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PCRE_CFLAGS

and PCRE_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details
```

dev-libs/libpcre ist installiert. dev-libs/libpcre2 ist auch instaliert. Habe ich noch einmal installiert. 

```
emerge -1v dev-libs/libpcre
```

Jetzt läuft dev-libs/glib-2.58.3 durch. Danach 

```
Emerging (3 of 198) dev-libs/libgudev-232::gentoo........checking for LIBUDEV... no

configure: error: Package requirements (libudev >= 199) were not met:

Package 'libudev', required by 'virtual:world', not found
```

virtual/libudev-232 ist installiert..... Installiere ich neu 

```
emerge -1v virtual/libudev
```

 Bringt nichts. Es geht nicht weiter ...  :Sad:   1** Packete fehlen noch.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Jun 20, 2019 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

virtual/libudev ist auch das "falsche" paket. Den virtual/* ebuild installieren keine Dateien sondern sind nur hilfsmittel um nur eine dependency zu haben, falls mehrere verschiedene Pakete das gleiche feature anbieten.

Du müsstest wohl eher das paket neu installieren, welches durch virtual/libudev installiert wurde

Das wären dann eines der folgende Pakete:

sys-fs/eudev

sys-fs/udev

sys-apps/systemd

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Das kann aber nicht die Lösung sein, 19* Packete manuell zu installieren. Denn schon das nächste kackt auch wieder ab. 

```
x11-libs/libX11-1.6.7 ....checking for X11... no 

configure: error: Package requirements (xproto >= 7.0.17 xextproto xtrans xcb >= 1.11.1 kbproto inputproto) were not met:

Package 'xcb', required by 'virtual:world', not found
```

----------

## Josef.95

Da wird vermutlich ein rebuild von x11-base/xcb-proto erforderlich sein. 

```
emerge -av1 x11-base/xorg-proto x11-base/xcb-proto
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Es waren doch nicht so viele Pakete, bei denen ich eingreifen musste. Noch 10, und dann bin ich durch.  :Very Happy: 

----------

